# -



## User93 (Dec 21, 2008)

-


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

I love it too!!


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

*I LOVEEEEE ITT..... *hehe i'm dominican so yeahhh it kinda runs in my blood... but i listen more to like jamm and stuff chill with friends i couldn't find myself dancing this with a stranger unless i like him ALOT lolol... you rightt its naughty musiccc so i try and stay out of trouble heheh


----------



## joey444 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

Love love love reggeaton!!!  I'm in Miami so it's always playing SOMEWHERE!!  I love bachata too (I love Aventura!!)


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

My best friend LOVES reggaeton i need to show her this song!!!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

This sort of music (along with a lot of roots type stuff) plays in various shed parties across New Zealand every Thursday, Friday, Saturday and probably Sunday night too  Although not with errr... not English lyrics (I have no idea on that language, I'm from NZ haha).

I like it. It's pretty fun, even though I have no idea what the lyrics are.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

Oooh i like it! Reggaeton always makes me dance. The spirit of a lot of Latin American music just puts me in a good mood


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

My hubby is Puerto Rican ( lived there until he was 19) so I was introduced to reggaeton before it became popular here in the US. I enjoy it too!!! maybe not as much as he does. yeah and uhhh dancing with strangers when this music is playing is something else. My hubby was trying to teach me how they dance to this music in PR. lets just say its very sexual. Good thing they dance to it differently here.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

mehehe, i love this stuff, never fails to cheer me up, it's just so....dancey lol (that's a word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## User93 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

*-*


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

I can only take it in small doses.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

i remember when reggaetone was just becoming mainstream (around 2004) and I live in an area with a lot of Latinos and Hispanics, so it was crazy. Every party had Reggaetone blasting from the stereo. 
The music has such an awesome sound. But I also can only take it in small doses or I'll probably have a seizure.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

I looove reggaeton!


----------



## amber_j (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

Love it! I'm part of a group of bellydancers and one girl (who's half Mexican) introduced us to reggaeton a few years ago. Now each time we do a show there's a reggaeton routine included because everyone loves dancing to this music.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

i like pitbull and daddy yankee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 their music makes me feel way sexy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_Love love love reggeaton!!! I'm in Miami so it's always playing SOMEWHERE!! I love bachata too (I love Aventura!!)_

 
I LOVE Aventura... I saw them in concert with Enrique Iglesias... it was so much fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm also a big reggaeton fan... Wisin y Yandel, Tony Dize & Don Omar are some of my favorites.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

Me and Reggeaton go together like rice and beans lol. I love it. bachata is my other favorite. Like Stephy171 said it's in our blood!!! haha. 
Some of my favorite artist are ..

 Don Omar, Daddy Yankee ,Wisin y Yandel, Ivy Queen,khris y angel,Alexis y Fido,Tito El Bambino,Hector El Father...and my favorite Rakim y Ken-y .Ohhh and tony dize.. For bachata I LOVE Aventura.,Toby love

Being hispanic it's really all I listen to.I'm the annoying neighbor blasting the Spanish music at 10 in the morning on a sat. while cleaning.  Its music I cant listen to in a low volume lmao.

Heres my favorites right now go listen !!!!

Rakim Y ken-y -Te Regalo Amores .. (original and remix with ivy queen)
Alexis Y Fido ft Toby Love-Soy Igual que tu
Ken-Y Feat Karis -La amas como yo ( original and bachata version)
Daddy yankee- llamado de emergencia
Wisin Y Yandel-Permitame
Tito El Bambino feat Toby Love -La Busco


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

Woot woot! Lol

I listen to a bunch of reggaeton,
more than half the music in my ipod is that!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_..The spirit of a lot of Latin American music just puts me in a good mood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed!  I listen to the reggeaton station on Sirius when I am in the car and I need to pep up.


----------



## stronqerx (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

i was diagnosed with reggeaton OD...lol i live in a latino area in NY too, so yeah i take it in small doses now too ! lol but none the less im not going to front when im in a dancing mood i love jamming to reggeaton....ill deny it later though lol..hey i can't help it im latina


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

Lo que yo tengo se llama obsesion! 
i have REGGAETON obsession, on my ipod, downloaded on my computer, my ring tones are aventura & wisin & yandel, luv them!!!
luv bachata, monchy & alexandra....
so jealous of you "s0_fam0ous" u got to see enrique & aventura, 
i bet the concert was great! tell us about it!
the dancing is very sexy, check it out on youtube, not everyone dances it the same way.
search: reggaeton or perreando or perreo


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Does anyone like reggaeton just like I do huh?*

yo soy latina, so of course I do, its the ultimate party AND chilling music 
love it


----------

